# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  К пакету услуг «ЯСНА» подключился 100-тысячный абонент

## ByFly

1 декабря 2016 года компания Белтелеком подключила 100-тысячного абонента пакетов услуг ЯСНА в Беларуси. Им стала жительница Бреста Ольга Шеина, которая работает в диспетчерской службе одного из ведущих предприятий области, выпускающего молочные продукты.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

